# slick trick magnums



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

im a first time bow hunter and was recently talked into buying the slick trick magnum for my upcoming elk hunt. i was reading some reviews on the cabbellas web site and there were a few people that claim to have had a little trouble with them. blades breaking, fish tailing, whistling etc. ive been hitting consistently in the kill zone on my target up to 40 yards with my field tips. i screwed on a trick and the first 3 shots fishtailed and and were way off to the left and i was getting a little discouraged ( these things aren't cheap). on my fourth shot i hit the edge of my target and it veered off, hit a tree and broke off a vane. so i removed the tip and screwed it onto another arrow thinking it was my form. this time when i screwed it on i made sure that the broadhead was screwed on very tight. that was all she wrote. back in the kill zone up to 40 yards. these guys that had problems and now are totally discouraged with the tricks i think probably didnt have them screwed down tight enough. one guy said that these tricks arent good with a fast bow. i have to tell you i disagree. i dont know how fast my new martin firecat is shooting but, after making sure the blades were in tight and it was screwed down tight there is no fishtailing and with more practice im fully confident i can kill an elk up to 40 yards. where ill be hunting i doubt very seriously if i do get a shot it will be any further than that. however i will eventually check my 50 and 60 yard pins just in case. its true these things do whistle a little but as fast as they get there i dont think itll make a difference. my question is this: is there a tool out there that can help me tighten the broadheads up while installing without distorting or breaking them? i stuck a small screw driver through the slots on the blades to tighten them but it seems like there should be an easier way. by the way? this firecat is bad *** for the money. it reminds me of shootin my ruger 7mm mag on how quick and flat it flys.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry can't answer your question as to if there is a tool to tighten the Slick Tricks. I am sure someone knows!

But as for your arrow flight. What kind of vanes do you have? Spine of arrow, poundage? I am thinking it comes more down to that then them being tight or not. Yes they should be tight, however if they are loose that shoulden't change the flight that much. Then again I have never shot the Tricks.

You may want to have someone that knows about spine, to pound, to grains etc. Take a look at your set-up! Not trying to down you or talk down to you! I just want you to know as much as you can before that 300 class bull is standing in-front of you!

Good luck bud!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I use to shoot NAP thunderhead 100 gr and the wrench that came with them works on Slick Tricks. I have shot 2 deer at 10-15 yards, each with my Mathews switchback set at 65 or so pounds, had complete pass through shots on both and lost the doe because of no blood trail. The buck only ran 40 or so yards and there was also no blood with him either. Im going back to my Thunderheads this year.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

the arrow i'm using is a gold tip expedition hunter 7595 with a 100grain broadhead. supposedly this is the arrow that is specked for the martin firecat according to the guy at the archery shop. although he didnt say anything about the broadhead i picked after reading rave reviews. right now my bow is set at about 60 pounds. i will probably crank it up this week to 65 pounds and shoot it at this pull weight when i hunt. i want to be able to pull it back in all positions easily. i have about a month and a half to be ready. if i feel comfortable at 65 pounds ill try 70. after shooting at 60 for the last week and a half i can pull it back with no problem and hold it there if i need to. it was factory set at 55 and im working my way up. i plan on taking the bow over to "The Archery Shop" here in Albuquerque this week where i bought it and paper tune it and get there input on the subject. i will take the broadheads and the arrows and get there input. The guys down there all bowhunt and should know something about the slicktricks since thats where i purchased them. i dont look at it like your talking down to me, im looking for any and all input i can get to improve my chances. the oppertunity may not present itself again for some time so i do appreciate the input. i am by no means an expert at adjusting the sights yet and dont anticipate it soon as i know that my experience is lacking but my desire is unquenchable, this is why im looking for a broadhead that flys like a fieldtip. i was once told that the dumbest question you ask is the one you dont ask. thanks for the input.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I personally shoot slick tricks and I "hand tighten" them and I have never had a problem with erratic arrow flight. I find it hard to believe that is the issue with the arrow flight, unless they were just about falling off. Just seems strange to me, not saying it can't happen.

Good luck with your hunt, sounds like a blast. In fact, a friend of mine that got me back into bow hunting, shot a nice bull in NM with slick tricks, and they did their job very well for him.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

To check if your spine is right for the bow weight, check your arrow length, then go to the goldtip site. Look up their spine charts, refer to the 100 grain tip, the lookup your draw weight and arrow length. It will give you the options for correctly spined arrows. I suspect that when you tightened down the heads, you probably aligned the head to the shaft. I always spin check the broadheads to make sure I have no wobble or alignment problems before I shoot. Most archery shops will have a broad wrench for tightening broadheads. Get one that will work with 4 blade heads.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your spine is right for your weight, the most likely culprit was your insert/shaft fit. You said the first arrow was off, but the second shot right on?

If the arrow is not cut PERFECTLY square, than the insert doesnt make contact all the way around on the raised lip on the end of it. This can cause a VERY slight imbalance which creates havoc when shooting broadheads.

Who cut your arrows? I had a batch cut at Scheels that were horrible! Ill never have them cut arrows again, I had to re-cut every one as they werent cut square, some had a visible angle to them.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

i had my bow paper tuned today. this told me alot. it was shooting high and left according to the tear pattern. during the next hour of adjustments and shooting thru the paper it still wasnt right. the tech at the shop suggested using a loop. after adding the loop and a little more adjusting 3 different techs were shooting bullet holes with my firecat. however when i picked up the bow the tear indicated i was still shooting left. one of the techs noticed how i was gripping the bow and noticed that the high spots on my palm were in contact with the bow and should not be. so he corrected me there and i shot for about twenty minutes and was nailing the bullseye quite consistently with the field tips. went back to the paper and it was better but was still shooting a little left according to the tear. the only thing they could figure is im torqing the bow either at the release or with my left hand where it is in contact with the bow. so, i will practice for another week and try to get comfortable with the loop and work on my grip and my follow thru. hopefully next week with lots of practice i'll have it down. hopefully my form is all thats wrong now and i can correct it.the tech also told me that some bows just cant be papertuned unless you have a loop on it. i guess my firecat is one of them. thanks for all the input and hopefully this time next week ill be bragging how well this bow is tuned.


----------

